# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  dieterdo liegt im Hospiz

## Carola-Elke

Liebe Mitstreiter,

ich bin geschockt und sehr betroffen, denn gerade erreichte mich die Nachricht, dass sich Dieter heute auf eigenen Wunsch hin in ein Hospiz begeben hat.

Am vergangenen Donnerstag erhielt er nach wochenlanger Pause, die er wegen der Bestrahlung seiner beiden LW-Metastasen einlegen musste, bei erneut auf 354 gestiegenem PSA die vorerst letzte von insgesamt 5 Taxotereinfusionen in der Niedrigdosis von 30 mg/m². Dieter hatte wie immer ganz große Hoffnungen auf Verbesserung seines Zustands. 
Zuvor war er zur Abklärung seiner Beschwerden im KH - dorthin wollte er nicht wieder zurück. 
Es scheint, als sei vor allem seine Lunge stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, denn es hat sich vor Wochen bereits ein Zwerchfellhochstand gebildet, der mit Wassereinlagerungen und Luftnot einhergeht.
Am Wochenende sah es zunächst positiv aus, doch vorgestern Nacht bekam er im Liegen kaum noch Luft.

Nun möchte er sich erholen und etwas Lebensqualität zurück erhalten, darum hat er die für morgen angesetzte 6.Taxotere abgelehnt, denn sie würde ihn vermutlich noch mehr schwächen.

Was könnten wir von hier aus tun? 

Ihm ganz fest die Daumen drücken, damit er keine Angst mehr haben muss, denn die bekam er während der schrecklichen Nacht, in der er zum ersten mal so massiv wie nie zuvor mit Luftnot zu kämpfen hatte.

Ich werde an ihn denken und ihm auch auf diese Weise alles Gute wünschen, denn er soll sich nicht quälen!

Sein Sohn wird sich um ihn kümmern und ich wünsche beiden sehr viel Kraft in dieser schweren und sehr schmerzlichen Zeit.

Sehr traurige Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## HansiB

Wäre schön, wenn Du ihm viele Grüße von mir ausrichten könntest, und dass ich ihm alles Gute wünsche. Dankeschön.

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo Hans,

das werde ich bei Gelegenheit sehr gerne tun - Danke!

Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Carola

Wenn Du schon über die Verbindung mit Dieterdo verfügst, dann bitte ich Dich, ihm auch von mir als Taxotere-Kamerad einen lieben Gruss auszurichten und ihm alles Gute zu wünschen.

In seiner PK-Geschichte steht "Taxotere nach Schema". Wurde dabei wirklich alles unternommen, um die Nebenwirkungen im Griff behalten zu können? vielleicht weiss sein Sohn Näheres. Nach meinen Erfahrungen als Taxotere-Neuling kann viel in dieser Hinsicht vorgekehrt werden, wenn nicht falsche Sparsamkeit mitspielt.

Liebe Grüsse

Jürg

----------


## Carola-Elke

Lieber Jürg,

danke für die guten Wünsche, die ich natürlich gerne weitergeben werde.

Ich vermute, du meinst mit den zusätzlichen Vorkehrungen Dexamethason, ein Antiemetikum, ein Antiallergikum und Entwässerungsmedikamente.

Doch, daran wurde immer gedacht, und Dieter bekam auch aufgrund der Bestrahlungen und Knochenmetastasen andauernd hohe Mengen Kortisons und Entwässerungsmedikamente, die zeitweise etwas reduziert wurden, denn sein Hauptproblem sind, neben dem Zwerchfellhochstand, die Ödeme überall im Gewebe. 
Beim medikamentösen Entwässern werden besonders viele Mineralien ( Magnesium, Kalium) ausgeschwemmt und wenn sie nicht substituiert werden, führt dies zunehmend zu einer Schwäche des Herzens und der Muskulatur.
Die Ödeme haben bestimmt mehrere Ursachen - mit Honvan im Mai/Juni fing das erst richtig an. 
Wahrscheinlich sind Lymphknotenmetastasen ebenso mit beteiligt an den Wassereinlagerungen, wie ausgedehnte Metastasierungen andere innerer Organe.
Er steht schließlich auch unter dem Einfluss der ADT3, die ihrerseits Ödeme fördern kann.

Bis zur letzten Taxotereinfusion vergangene Woche, hat Dieter die vorherigen im April/Mai sehr viel besser vertragen, weil damals sein gesamter Zustand noch stabiler war.

Viele liebe Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Schorschel

Liebe Elke!

Eine ganz schlimme Nachricht...

Grüße Dieter doch einfach sehr herzlich von uns allen. Durch seine ruhigen und durchdachten Beiträge, mit denen er für alle da ist, habe ich gar nicht bemerkt, dass es ihm derzeit so schlecht geht!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Carola-Elke

Ja, lieber Schorschel,

es ist eine schreckliche Meldung, die ich aber doch weitergeben wollte, denn Dieter hat sich trotz seiner Beschwerden gerne am Forum beteiligt. 

Ihr Alle zusammen habt ihm irgendwie täglich etwas geholfen.

Herzliche Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Hans-W.

Hallo Carola-Elke,
Auch von mir bitte die besten Wünsche an Dieter falls möglich. Das geht immer wieder ziemlich unter die Haut. Einerseits fühle ich tiefes Mitleid für jeden, in diesem Falle Dieter, dem es dann so miserabel geht, andererseits zeigt es mir, dass man trotz der ganzen Fachsimpelei und Austauscharbeit, die wir betreiben (die ich nicht vermissen möchte) am Ende ganz alleine mit seinem Schicksal fertig werden muss.
Gruß,
Hans-W.

----------


## KlausUwe

Hallo Carola Elke.

Beim lesen Deiner Mitteilung das es Dieter gesundheitlich so schlecht geht habe ich geweint. Ich wünsche mir so sehr, das es ihm bald besser geht.

Meine Frau ist sehr gläubig und sie wird heute in die Kirche gehen, für Dieter beten und eine Genesungkerze anzünden.
Herzliche Gruesse an Dieter und Kopf hoch.

Alles Liebe

UWE

----------


## Siegbert

Hallo Carola-Elke,

Dieter hat mit gestern gegen 13.00 Uhr noch sein Taxotere-Schema (low dose) per E-Mail übermittelt, da ich an niedrig dosierten Taxotere-Therapien interessiert war.
Weil ich gestern in ärztlicher Behandlung war, wollte ich soeben Kontakt zu ihm aufnehmen und mich über die Ergebnisse der seit Ende April laufenden Chemo mit ihm austauschen. Leichte Ergüsse in der Lunge sind u.a. auch mein Problem nach Taxotere. 

Der Vorab-Blick ins Forum hat mich dann sehr betroffen gemacht.
Solltest Du Kontakt zu ihm haben oder erhalten, übermittle ihm bitte auch meine besten Wünsche.

Dieter hat mir auch die nachfolgenden Worte von Talmud übermittelt:


*Achte auf Deine Gedanken, denn sie werden Worte.*

*Achte auf Deine Worte, denn sie werden Handlungen.*



*Achte auf Deine Handlungen, denn sie werden Gewohnheiten.*



*Achte auf Deine Gewohnheiten, denn sie werden Dein Charakter.*



*Achte auf Deinen Charakter, denn er wird dein Schicksal.*



Talmud 



Alles Gute Dieter und hoffentlich bis bald !


Siegbert

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

alle eure Nachrichten habe ich an Dieters Sohn, Dennis Dominik, weitergeleitet und als Rückmeldung von ihm den "Auftrag" erhalten, dem Forum in seinem Namen einen herzlichen Gruss und Dank für so viel Mitgefühl auszurichten!

Die Nacht über hat Dieter ganz gut geschlafen und wohl verbracht, so dass er insgesamt das Gefühl hat, im Hospiz gut aufgehoben zu sein. Was das letztendlich genau bedeutet, weiss ich derzeit noch nicht.

Ich nehme an, dass sich Dieter besonders über die sehr einfühlsamen Wünsche und Gedanken vom heutigen Tag freuen wird, und dass sie ihn aufmuntern, wenn er sie erhält.

Danke, ich finde, Ihr verhaltet euch großartig!

Und viele herzliche Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... und hoffentlich bis bald !


Das ist ein frommer Wunsch, der wohl eher nicht in Erfüllung gehen dürfte.

Ich wünsche Dieters Dominik, dass er seinen inneren Frieden finden möge.

Winfried

----------


## Urologe

Dieterdo's Probleme sind nicht so sehr die Therapie, sondern der PK, der mit Gleason 10 und allem anderem "Bösen" behaftet praktisch alle Organe angreift. Ich habe selten eine SO agressive Histologie gesehen

Gruss
fs

----------


## RuStra

> Dieterdo's Probleme sind nicht so sehr die Therapie, sondern der PK, der mit Gleason 10 und allem anderem "Bösen" behaftet praktisch alle Organe angreift. Ich habe selten eine SO agressive Histologie gesehen
> 
> Gruss
> fs



hallo fs,

das hört sich schlimm an, also null Hoffnung? Wenn Dieters Entscheidung, ins Hospiz zu gehen, gleichzusetzen ist mit der Entscheidung, sich zum Sterben zurückzuziehen, müsste er die Hoffnung aufgegeben haben. Was aber wäre zu tun? Was aber ist zu tun, ist möglich, in vergleichbaren Fällen?

Entwässern, entgiften, stützen, ernähren, Krebszellen killen, sollte das in solchem Stadium auch bei hochaggressiven Krebsarten nicht möglich sein?
Die Geschichte von Hochdosis Vitamin C ist seit den 70ern geschrieben worden mit lauter "austherapierten" Patienten, darunter auch welche mit hochaggressiven Krebsen. Sollte die Frage erlaubt sein, warum das bei Dieter nicht ausprobiert wurde, von seinen behandelnden Ärzten in der Klinik in Siegen?

gruss,
Rudolf

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo Rudolf,

durch den Kontakt zu Dieter kann ich mit Überzeugung festhalten, dass er die alternativen, hochpotenten komplementären Behandlungen weder selbst kannte, noch jemals von seinen Ärzten angeboten bekam.
Vermutlich hätte er diesen, in seinen Augen eher experimentellen Ansätzen, weniger vertraut als den etablierten schulmedizinischen.

Zu fs Kommentar muss ich rückblickend fragen, warum dem Patienten in derartigen Situationen nicht die Wahrheit gesagt wird, sondern von "kurativen" Behandlungen gesprochen wurde, die realistisch betrachtet gar nicht existierten.

Dieter war sich seiner Situation nicht bewusst und versprach sich selbst bis zum letzten Taxotereversuch die Chance auf "Heilung", wie er immer wieder betonte. 
Natürlich wollte auch ich ihm diese Illusion nicht nehmen, denn meine indirekten Andeutungen stießen auf kein Echo. 
So ist halt jeder Mensch anders veranlagt, wobei ich mich bei Kranken im fortgeschrittenem Stadium immer wieder frage, wie es ihnen überhaupt gelingt, illusorisch zu denken, obwohl ihr Körper schon außerordentlich stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen ist.

Als seine körperlichen Grenzen restlos erreicht wurden, blieb Dieter scheinbar nichts anderes mehr übrig, als zu kapitulieren.
Hoffentlich findet er seinen inneren Frieden.

Grüsse von

Carola-Elke

----------


## Urologe

Hallo Rudolf,    

mit dem Vit. C würde man nichts falsch machen.    

Eine weitere Option wäre. alle Behandlung abzusetzen und stattdessen Testosteron zu geben!!    

Das widerspricht den langläufigen Meinungen, aber gelegentlich sieht man erstaunliche Stabilisierung (hat auch Strum von berichtet). Vor Allem Kraft und Lebensmut kehrt zurück.    

Wenn nicht, dann geht es schneller mit kürzerer Quälerei - das ist eine schwierige Entscheidung, die jeder nur für sich selber treffen kann.    

Gruss fs    

P.S: ich kenne Dieter persönlich und es macht mich immer wieder demütig, wenn ich so machtlos bin

----------


## Siegbert

Hallo Urologe und Winfried,

auch ich wünsche Dieter Dominik seinen inneren Frieden, aber auch, dass er das Hospiz wieder aufrecht verlässt.
Die Hoffnung darf man ihm und allen Betroffenen in vergleichbarer Situation nicht nehmen.
Ich wünsche Dieter, dass er seinen Garten noch erleben kann, eine erfolgreiche Fortsetzung des Kampfes und ein "Wiedersehen" im Forum.

Vitamin-C klingt so simpel, ich muss mich erst informieren.

Herzliche Grüße

Siegbert

----------


## sandu1

Liebe Carola-Elke,

bitte, auch von mir Dieter herzliche Grüße. Ich habe erst heute Deine Nachricht von vorgestern gelesen.

Mit bestem Dank
sandu1

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter von Dieter,

leider habe ich erneut schlechte Nachrichten, denn heute bekam man endlich das Ergebnis der Bronchoskopie, die am vergangenen Mittwoch vor einer Woche im KH durchgeführt wurde. 
Wie es aussieht, handelt es sich bei dem Befall in der Lunge um einen "eigenständigen Krebs"  Details des Befundes kenne ich nicht.
Dennis Dominik meinte dazu: "Diese Nachricht hat Dieter wahrscheinlich fast alle Hoffnung auf Heilung genommen".
Da sich Dieter auf eigenen Wunsch hin im Hospiz befindet, dachte ich, er hätte sowieso schon jede Hoffnung aufgegeben, zumal er sich abschottet.
Morgen will der behandelnde Onkologe Dieter im Hospiz einen Besuch abstatten.
Taxotere wäre von nun an nicht mehr das Mittel der Wahl.

Dieser Verlauf ist dramatischer als zunächst vermutet, denn die Aussicht darauf, dass das Lungen-Ca auch für die Leberläsionen verantwortlich ist, erscheint mir recht gross.

Ob das bei dem extrem aggressiven PCa ein typischer Zusatzbefund ist, kann uns derzeit vielleicht nur Urologe fs verraten, denn ich möchte der Vollständigkeit halber keinen falschen, zu pessimistischen Verlauf eines vermeintlich hochaggressiven PCa im Raume stehen lassen, wenn es sich um eine weitaus seltenere maligne Konstellation handeln könnte.

Etwas fassungslose Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## RuStra

> Ob das bei dem extrem aggressiven PCa ein typischer Verlauf ist, kann uns derzeit vielleicht nur Urologe fs verraten, denn ich möchte der Vollständigkeit halber keinen falschen, zu pessimistischen Verlauf eines vermeintlich hochaggressiven PCa im Raume stehen lassen, wenn es sich um eine weitaus seltenere maligne Konstellation handeln könnte.


Bei einer Doppel-Krebs-Situation sind erst recht systemische Massnahmen mit Mitteln angesagt, die nicht wie Zytostatika auf spezielle Krebse zugeschnitten sind und die dann auch noch den Allgemeinzustand runterreissen.  Hoffentlich ist es kein kleinzelliges Lungen-Ca.
Vielleicht können wir zu dem Onko in Siegen mal Kontakt aufnehmen?

Gruss, Rudolf

----------


## HeikeM

Ich komme aus Siegen und stand bis vor einer Woche noch mit Dieter in Kontakt. Nun bin ich geschockt, denn da war noch so viel Hoffnung in seinen Worten! Wer auch immer mit ihm in Kontakt steht sagt ihm bitte, das ich an ihn denke. 
Nun fahren wir gleich nach meinem Vater (800 km 2. Wohnsitz) aber auch aus Siegen. Einige kennen die Geschichte... OP zwei jahre später Metastasen, Orchiektomie, Zometa ... Jetzt innerhalb 4 Wochen Psa von 17 auf 55! Alle anderen Werte kann ich euch in 14 Tagen übermitteln. 
 Der Urologe meinte, wenn ihnen nichts weh tut sehen wir uns in 4 Wochen wieder... Er freut sich und denkt alles OK. Gewichtszunahme, von der Sonne gebräunt und keine Schmerzen...was soll ich ihm raten? Naja, ohne andere Werte könnt Ihr mir auch nichts sagen. (die weiß er sicherlich selbst nicht) Bin mir  nicht sicher ob ich überhaupt da rumrühren soll.
Werde in 14 Tagen hier berichten und Dieter im Hospiz besuchen........
Etwas komisch wenn man sich nur online kennt aber man kennt sich ... HIER oder? LG

----------


## Hans-W.

> Bei einer Doppel-Krebs-Situation sind erst recht systemische Massnahmen mit Mitteln angesagt, die nicht wie Zytostatika auf spezielle Krebse zugeschnitten sind und die dann auch noch den Allgemeinzustand runterreissen. Hoffentlich ist es kein kleinzelliges Lungen-Ca.
> Vielleicht können wir zu dem Onko in Siegen mal Kontakt aufnehmen?
> 
> Gruss, Rudolf


Das geht nur als Familienmitglied wegen der ärztlichen Schweigepflicht. Sein Sohn könnte auf diese Fährte gebracht werden. 
Gruß,
Hans-W.

----------


## Carola-Elke

> *Sein Sohn könnte auf diese Fährte gebracht werden.* 
> Gruß,
> Hans-W.


Hallo Hans,

genau das war mir auch sehr wichtig, und deshalb habe ich mich aus der Ferne sehr bemüht, damit die Informationen - neben all den lieben Grüssen an Dieter - 1:1 ankommen.
Mal sehen, ob etwas davon in die Tat umgesetzt werden kann.

Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Hans-W.

Hallo Carola-Elke,
deine Bemühungen ehren dich! Ich hoffe, dass Dieter davon profitiert.
Beste Grüße,
Hans-W.

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter von Dieter,

heute Abend erreichte mich ein Anruf Dieters und ich muss sagen, es scheint ihm überraschend gut im Hospiz zu gehen; fast so, als sei ein Wunder geschehen! 

Es sei besser als im Hotel dort, man lese ihm jeden Wunsch von den Augen ab und er erholt sich von Tag zu Tag etwas mehr. 
Seine schlimmen Atem -und Kreislaufprobleme habe man gut in den Griff bekommen und die antihormonelle Behandlung (Casodex, Avodart, Zoladex) völlig abgebrochen. 

Ob er die Testosteronersatztherapie, die Urologe fs vorschlug, durchführen wird, soll sein Onkologe vor Ort demnächst mit entscheiden.
Eigentlich will Dieter erst einmal von jeder Behandlung Abstand nehmen.

Ganz wichtig:

*Ich möge doch bitte allen Bekannten aus dem Forum, die so mitfühlend Anteil genommen und alles Gute gewünscht haben, sehr herzliche Grüsse von Dieter ausrichten!*


Das tue ich hiermit besonders gerne.

Grüsse an Alle von

Carola-Elke

----------


## Oskar 47

Hallo Carola-Elke,
es freut mich sehr, dass es Dieter etwas "besser" geht. Ich glaube fest daran, dass ihm mehrere die Daumen klammheimlich gedrückt haben. Er braucht das immer noch.
Grüße an ihn.
Oskar

----------


## Siegbert

Liebe Carola-Elke, liebe Mitkämpfer,

das ist eine gute Nachricht, an die ich ganz fest geglaubt habe.

Danke Carola auch für Dein Zitat von Max Frisch:
_Man sollte dem anderen die Wahrheit wie einen Mantel hinhalten, in den er hineinschlüpfen kann, und sie ihm nicht wie einen nassen Lappen um die Ohren hauen. (Max Frisch)_
__ 
_Wir sollten alle diese Zeilen beherzigen._
__ 
__ 
_Für Dieter weiterhin Ruhe und gute Erholung im Hospiz !_
__
_Viele Grüße von der Bergstraße_
__
_Siegbert_

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo lieber Siegbert und lieber Oskar,

Ihr habt ganz und gar Recht damit: 

Dieter braucht das Daumendrücken und die Gedanken von euch Allen immer noch!

Er sagte, es gibt ihm Kraft und Mut, denn er fühlt sich auf diese Weise nicht alleingelassen!

Voller Stolz zeigte er seinem Onkologen beim letzten Besuch die ganzen Nachrichten aus dem Forum und dieser konnte es kaum glauben. 
Er kannte das BPS nicht - bis jetzt, hoffentlich ändert sich das zukünftig.

Also, vielen Dank an euch und alle anderen Mitstreiter, die mitfühlen,

und viele herzliche Grüsse an Alle, die mitlesen.

Carola-Elke

----------


## Carola-Elke

_Von Dieter

Wer bin ich, wenn ich bin, was ich habe und dann verliere, was ich habe?_ _
Wenn ich bin, wer ich bin und nicht, was ich habe, kann mich niemand berauben.
(Erich Fromm) 

 


Heute ist Dieter friedlich und mit Unterstützung seines Arztes für immer von uns  
gegangen. 
In Gedanken wird er weiterleben. Seinen Angehörigen bleibt er unersetzbar. 
Ich hoffe, Dieter bleibt in der Erinnerung von vielen seiner  
Mitstreiter unvergessen.

Carola-Elke
_

----------


## Schorschel

Es ist einfach grausam!

Ganze 500 Tage hat es gedauert von Dieters Erstdiagnose bis zu seinem Ableben...

Ein letzter Gruß an Dieter, und Dir, liebe Elke, danke für den Kontakt in seinen letzten Wochen und Deine einfühlsamen Worte.

Schorschel

----------


## KlausUwe

Bin am heulen. Ich kannte ihn leider nur aus dem Forum.

Er war einer der Unseren. Mein herzliches Beileid an seinen Sohn und an seine Angehörigen.

KLAUS UWE

----------


## RuStra

Mein Beileid an seinen Sohn und sonstigen Lieben - Dieter, obwohl ich mich mit Deiner Situation erst näher auseinandergesetzt habe, als Du schon im Hospiz warst, werde ich Dich nicht vergessen. Liebe Elke, Dank für Deine nahe und liebevolle Begleitung und für Dein Engagement. Was können wir tun, um dieses Sterben am Prostatakrebs zu beenden?
Durch die Todes-Nachricht niedergeschlagen, traurig, Rudolf

----------


## siggili

warum?
warum so jung?
fragen die nicht beantwortet werden 

in demut 
siegfried

----------


## Hans-W.

Ich habe gestern noch daran gedacht, wie es Dieter wohl jetzt geht. Es geht ihm jetzt wohl besser. Danke, Elke, dass du uns informiert hast.
Hans-W.

----------


## camillo

Ein Schrei sagt mehr als tausend Worte
Eine Träne sagt mehr als tausend Schreie
Ein Schnitt sagt mehr als tausend Tränen

Ich denke  Jürgen W

----------


## GeorgS

„Uns vorausgegangen zum Licht“

steht tröstend auf dem Grabstein einer jungen Mutter zweier kleiner Kinder (damals 5 und 9 Jahre alt), die im 37. Lebensjahr an einem aggressiven Karzinom (von der Diagnose bis zum Tod waren es 3 Monate) verstarb. Sie war die Mutter unserer Kinder und meine 1. Ehefrau.

Verzweifelt durch den plötzlichen Verlust haben wir uns damals Deine Frage, „warum? warum so jung?“ immer wieder gestellt. Wir haben mit Gott und der Welt gehadert, weil wir in dem Unbegreiflichen keinen Sinn erkennen konnten.

„Das Leben wird vorwärts gelebt und rückwärts verstanden“, hatte ein Freund auf das quälende Warum geantwortet. Es hat mich damals nicht erreicht.

Jahre später tauchte zuweilen eine Ahnung auf, ein  Erkenntnisschimmer, dass dieses tiefgreifende Erlebnis für alle Beteiligten nicht völlig sinnlos war.

Mein Mitgefühl für den Sohn und die Hinterbliebenen. Viel Kraft für die Zeit des Abschiednehmens wünscht

GeorgS

----------


## zuerij

Sprachlos!

Mein Beileid unbekannterweise an alle Angehörigen und die, mit denen er verbunden war.

Z.

----------


## Michael

Ich bin gestern aus meinem langen Urlaub nach Hause gekommen und lese hier vom Dieters Ableben, der sich noch vor meinem Urlaub mit meiner Metastasenangst beschäftigt und mir noch dringend geraten hat, es nicht auf die leichte Schulter zu nehmen und dessen Ratschlag ich auch gleich befolgt habe. 
Ich bin über seinen Tod erschüttert und fühle mit seinen Hintrebliebenen. Ich habe nicht geahnt, dass es so schlecht um ihn steht, obwohl ich seine Anamnese  bzw. PK-Historie kannte.
Es macht mich unheimlich traurig und auch ängstlich, auch wenn ich weiß, dass Angst kein guter Ratgeber ist.
Michael

----------


## Bernhard A.

Von Dieters Tod bin ich sehr betroffen !

Aus seiner PK-Historie können wir lernen, wie wichtig es ist vor einer Behandlung, alles über das Außmaß der Erkrankung zu kennen.

Meine Anteilnahme an die Angehörigen.

Bernhard A.

----------


## sandu1

Liebe Carola-Elke,

bitte übermittle den Angehörigen mein tiefes Beileid. Für Dieter war es wohl eine Erlösung; mich macht sein Ableben sehr traurig.

Sandu

----------


## Siegbert

Lieber Dieterdo,

die leider erst heute gelesene Nachricht von Carola über Deinen Abschied tut weh.

Du hast versucht, bis zuletzt zu helfen. Sogar an dem Tag, als Du Deine Ruhe im Hospiz gesucht hast, hast Du auch mir noch mit Deinem low dose-Schema, mit Worten aus dem Talmud und mit herzlichen Wünschen aus Siegen geholfen.

Habe heute bei meiner zweiten low dose-Infusion an Dich gedacht, kannte aber Carolas traurige Nachricht noch nicht, die mir jetzt auch Angst macht.

Und doch:

_Die Hoffnung lässt uns mehr Verstand und Glück übrig als die Furcht_ 
_(Jean Paul)_
__
Ein Song von Trude Herr kommt mir in den Sinn:

_Wenn man Abschied nimmt geht man nach Unbestimmt mit dem Wind wie die Blätter wehen ._
__
_Niemals geht man so ganz_
_Irgendwas von dir bleibt hier_
_Es hat seinen Platz immer bei dir_
_Nie verlässt man sich ganz_
_Irgendwas von dir geht mit_
_Es hat seinen Platz immer bei mir_
__
__

Tschüss Dieter - schade, dass Du Deinen Garten nicht noch einmal erleben konntest.

Letzte Grüße von der Bergstraße 


Siegbert.

----------


## WinfriedW

Schmerzvoll ist der Verlust eines geliebten Menschen. Friedvoll die Stille der Natur. Behaglich die Nähe guter Freunde. Hoffnungsvoll die Geburt eines Kindes. Schau in die Augen der Kinder dieser Welt und du wirst erkennen, dass Leben Ewigkeit hat.

Unser Tod ist das einzige im Leben, was uns gewiss ist und dennoch für die meisten von uns etwas Unfassbares. Die Vorstellung, dass da "nichts" mehr sein soll - einfach unvorstellbar. Diese Gedanken machen uns Angst. So viel Angst, dass wir das Thema gerne verdrängen.

Ich hätte Dieter Dominik in seinem jungen Alter noch ein paar Jahre bei ordentlicher Gesundheit gewünscht. Letzte Woche haben wir einen Arbeitskollegen begraben - groß, sportlich, 39 Jahre, plötzlicher Herztod. Manchmal geht es schneller als man denken kann.

Mit der Endlichkeit im Hinterkopf wird das Leben wertvoller. Es gilt, jeden Moment zu genießen. Das Leben auszukosten. Unser Dasein aktiv zu gestalten.

In Trauer, Winfried

----------


## Carola-Elke

_"Wo Gefahr ist, wächst das Rettende auch."_
_Hölderlin_  

 

Euer aller Anteilnahme und die Beileidsbezeugungen haben Dennis Dominik erreicht und auch mich sehr gefreut.
Dieters Urne wird aller Voraussicht nach kommenden Mittwoch beigesetzt.

Dieters Warmherzigkeit und seine optimistische Haltung dem Leben und der Krankheit gegenüber werden meine Erinnerungen an ihn prägen, obgleich unser Kontakt dadurch zustande kam, dass er Hilfe suchte.  
Leider musste ich bald erkennen, wie hilflos ich seiner Situation gegenüber stand, die man unter rationalen Gesichtspunkten kaum zum Guten hin verändern konnte. 
Somit verlief unser Kontakt die letzten Wochen auf einer anderen Ebene, die ein netter Mitstreiter als Mitgefühl beschrieb, das nichts mit Vernunft zu tun hatte. 

Nun um eine Erfahrung reicher geworden, grüsse ich traurig,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Michael

Liebe Elke,
danke, ich glaube im Namen aller hier im Forum, für Deinen Einsatz.
Dein Freund kann sich glücklich schätzen, wie auch ich glücklich bin, eine ähnliche Frau zu haben. Das soll kein Schmus sein,  aber es waren meine Gedanken, als ich Deinen letzten Beitrag gelesen habe.
Grüsse Michael

----------


## Schorschel

> Liebe Elke,
> danke, ich glaube im Namen aller hier im Forum, für Deinen Einsatz.
> Dein Freund kann sich glücklich schätzen, wie auch ich glücklich bin, eine ähnliche Frau zu haben. Das soll kein Schmus sein, aber es waren meine Gedanken, als ich Deinen letzten Beitrag gelesen habe.
> Grüsse Michael


... dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.

Schorschel

----------

